# Seen What Outback Has Up Their Sleeve?



## Sonnysrv (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like Keystone is redesigning the Outback again, biggest changes look like the front cap, cabinets (maple and walnut still two toned) and decor. Leather is now an option.

Do you think they did it right?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I love the layout and the interior. I'm just wondering how funny that front cap is going to look when those front decals go to pot!


----------



## Sonnysrv (Dec 1, 2008)

Same thing we were thinking! Hopefully they are using better decals than before.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Here are my questions and comments. And, yes, I'm biased!
​Give me my better styled gas cylinder/battery cover.

I prefer the white interior it makes the unit look so much bigger.

Leather - sorry, but I hate leather furniture.

Looking against a TV in front of a window is hard on the eyes, unless the shades are pulled or it's dark.

Are those rockers AND recliners?

Is there a glass door on the shower - it went by too fast for me to really get a good look at it.

I love the remote control on my heater an AC, I'll be this doesn't have it.

Does the microwave vent to the outside?

Is there room for two or more 6 volt golf cart batteries?​​Is there one gray tank or two?

What are all the fluid capacities?

What kind of tires does the unit come with?​


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Not really a redesign as much as a redecorate. I absolutely don't like the chocolate brown front cap. I'll bet when it gets chipped by some road rocks, it will be white underneath and will look like hell. I liked the old white cabinets as well, and would have even given thumbs-up if they were all the "butter cream rum" or whatever it's called, but I don't like two-tone cabinetry. That said, the new colors look better as there's not as much difference between the two colors. I like the faux slate linoleum, and I could live with the leather furniture as we do a lot of hot weather camping and it's easier to clean with kids. I can't quite figure out what that tiny storage space is on the bottom of the passenger side either - is it where the letter carrier puts the mail, lol?. The other prototype I remember had a dark propane cover, and this one has the current white cover which stands out like a sore thumb against that goofy new front cap.


----------



## Sonnysrv (Dec 1, 2008)

raynardo said:


> Here are my questions and comments. And, yes, I'm biased!
> ​Give me my better styled gas cylinder/battery cover.
> 
> I prefer the white interior it makes the unit look so much bigger.
> ...


Are those rockers AND recliners? *Just Rockers*

Is there a glass door on the shower - it went by too fast for me to really get a good look at it. *Glass Shower door, yes*

I love the remote control on my heater an AC, I'll be this doesn't have it. *No remotes anymore because Carrier stop making them*

Does the microwave vent to the outside? *Still inside I believe*

Is there room for two or more 6 volt golf cart batteries? *It should have same room as previous years*

Is there one gray tank or two? *2*

What are all the fluid capacities? * 60 gray, 43 fresh, 30 black*

What kind of tires does the unit come with? *Typical keystone tires, Power King or some brand *


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Glad you posted this - thanks for taking the time to do so! But I gotta tell ya - I just about got sea-sick watching the video, LOL. The panning is way too fast. You also might have better luck closing the shades and filming with the lights on.

I think the interior is a HUGE improvement as far as being significantly less garish than any previous years, with exception of the very first year when they were made by Lite Way back in 2000. (They were one of the first to offer a simpler color decor, white cabinets, with a pergo-look floor. Ditto for the external graphics, which actually made it past the one year mark without looking like heck!). A euro recliner option instead of the (in my opinion) worthless swivel rockers would be great too. If I had this floorplan, I'd probably put another airbed couch there instead. What a great way to sleep several adults (or big kids) comfortably!

In general, I think this trend of coloring the front cap only is a huge mistake. In my opinion, it looks incredibly cheap, as do the decals. If it were me, I'd go more in the route that the Bullet Premier went - paint option or white, with minimal decals. Or even the Cougar with its monochromatic exterior (the light tan one or is it gray?)

This is a fantastic floorplan, but I also think the weights on all these Outbacks are really starting to push the limits of what it means to be "light". I really like the floorplan, but not sure I'd be comfortable towing with our current '08 F150, especially if we had our tanks full.

Lastly, (on my dream list of course), I'd love to see options such as: blackout shades, outside TV built into the sidewall, and a generator. I'm also not sure I'm willing to give up my 50 gal fresh water tank either. Seems that tank capacity keeps going down too.

I'm not sure that I'd buy another Outback based alone on that new exterior (yes, I feel that strongly about it and any other brand with that same look). I've owned two Outbacks thus far, so to put this one out of the running for us makes me sad. Of course, I'm sure you'll get others that like it - I'm just not one of them. But I really wish I was!


----------

